# Brined venison roast



## klutzyspuds (Mar 19, 2017)

Earlier last week I needed to get started with the cure process for some venison dried beef (another thread I will post as I finish it up).  Well I pulled a couple extra roasts out as long as I was at it.  These I had initially planned to add to the cure, but with most of 25 pounds curing these got set aside for a brine.

I started by soaking these three in cold water to bleed them out a bit first.  Then set up my brine which consisted of salt, brown sugar, molasses, thyme, black pepper, lemon juice, lime juice, Worcestershire, bay leaves, garlic, and onion powder.

I put the meat in my brining tub added the brine and added additional water to cover completely.  I placed it in the fridge over night.

This morning, I fired up the smoker with cherry wood for smoke at 225-250.  I placed the meat in a strainer in the sink for a few minutes to drain off extra moisture from the meat before putting it on the smoke.

I took the meat to IT 152 which took about 5 hours due to the windy conditions today.

Finished product straight off the smoker












IMG_0088.JPG



__ klutzyspuds
__ Mar 19, 2017







After a little while to rest, I had to make a test slice.












IMG_0090.JPG



__ klutzyspuds
__ Mar 19, 2017






Mighty tasty.  Will refrigerate overnight, then slice and pack for snacks.


----------



## mowin (Mar 20, 2017)

Yum..  'nuff said... :drool


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 20, 2017)

Wheres the sliced shots????

I can just imagine slice thin on a sammie with cheese and mustard.


----------



## klutzyspuds (Mar 20, 2017)

Sorry guys.  Didn't mean to keep ya hanging, but you know how it is with that four letter word.  Work pulled me away, but here is the money shot you've been waiting for.













IMG_0092.JPG



__ klutzyspuds
__ Mar 20, 2017


















IMG_0096.JPG



__ klutzyspuds
__ Mar 20, 2017







Excellent with a little mustard and a little onion on a Sammy, or even better with by itself on a roasted garlic flavored trisquit cracker.  Mmmmmmm. Mmmmmmmm.

M


----------



## crazymoon (Mar 24, 2017)

KS, They look excellent  !  point!


----------



## woodsman5150 (Mar 24, 2017)

looks good congrats on that harvest


----------



## klutzyspuds (Mar 31, 2017)

Thanks, CM.  And thanks for the point

And thanks Woodsman

Mark


----------

